

I Miss You Steve - comatose_kid
http://blog.digitalchocolate.com/?p=824

======
comatose_kid
A great article from Trip Hawkins, the founder of Electronic Arts, who
formerly reported directly to Steve Jobs. Among other things, it nicely sums
up why Jobs is the All Time Greatest CEO.

